# Announcing: BeJeweled for TiVo



## rvaniwaa

Reissued with a new name and changed graphics

Well, just for kicks and grins, I thought I would write my first HME application. This is a clone of the BeJeweled(TM) game that many of you may have seen or played. The sounds are horrible, the graphics are bearly tolerable and it does not yet calculate if there are no valid moves remaining. However, it is a bit fun and the kids like it. You can download it here and run it as 


Code:


java  -classpath Jems.jar com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.tivo.hme.Jems

FWIW I have included the source in the jar file but am planning on continuing to add to this so let me know if you have suggestions. Please go easy as I am a C++ programmer and just taught myself Java. If you have better images I can use for the jems as well as sounds for the events, please feel free to provide them!

--Ron


----------



## rvaniwaa

As title says, a quick screen shot using generic images for the game.


----------



## ashu

Subscribed (as much to remember tot ry this when I get a chance to, some weekend, as to import and compile your signature  )


----------



## rvaniwaa

ashu said:


> Subscribed (as much to remember tot ry this when I get a chance to, some weekend, as to import and compile your signature  )


Be sure to compile with a C compiler, not C++!

--Ron


----------



## Solver

For those who want to try this, this is how I got "Jems" working...

Unzip the link/file in the first post above into a Jems folder. I put it in C:\Jems. ALSO copy the whole link/file into the Jems folder. Make sure that that file is renamed from jems.zip to jems.jar

You should now have three files and two folders in the Jems folder.

Do a Start/Run and type "cmd" in the open box.

Type "cd C:\jems" or use where ever you put the jems folder.
Now type that line from above,
"java -classpath Jems.jar com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.tivo.hme.Jems"

If it works you should get, "HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)..."

Check your TiVo's Music, Photos, Products and More..."

Find "Jems" and play away . . .  


SG


----------



## Da Goon

Pretty cool. Kids should like it.


----------



## rgura

rvaniwaa said:


> Reissued with a new name and changed graphics
> 
> Well, just for kicks and grins, I thought I would write my first HME application.
> 
> --Ron


Nicely done, have you considered sending it over to the folks at apps.tv? I have not seen anything "new" in a long time on their site, this would be a nice addition and instant "cred" for you 

http://www.apps.tv/developers.php


----------



## wmcbrine

rvaniwaa said:


> As title says, a quick screen shot using generic images for the game.


Rough borders on the gems... maybe you could fix that with PNG transparency? (Or does it not look like that on a real Tivo? I haven't tried it yet.)


----------

